# sende oyle bir cidi bir sey degil



## babiigurl

hello  can you please tell me what this means? thank you


----------



## Rallino

Hello. We will appreciate it, if you provide more context. This way the sentence is ambiguous and can be translated in various ways.


----------



## babiigurl

i think the first person said good luck with your girlfriend and the response was
sende oyle bir cidi bir sey degil


----------



## Rallino

he might have meant: Our relation isn't that serious.


----------



## babiigurl

thank you


----------



## yavuzotar

Maybe it is "sence" (=roughly, "in youır opinion") instead of "sende".


----------



## BurakUeda

Or "sende" might mean "Oh! Come on!", "Get outta here!" or "Stop it!" as in  "Aman sen de!", in semi-slang spoken Turkish.
So the sentence can be translated as "Stop it! It is not that serious!"


----------

